

Docker comes preloaded on Ninefold - shiftyrussian
https://ninefold.com/news/docker-100/

======
AJ72
Its interesting that Docker was not discussed at RailsConf (Chicago April
2014). While its easy to conclude that Docker is more DevOps than Dev, it may
also reflect how quickly Docker has moved from being non-production grade to
being 1.0 this week

